
How to Design for the Modern Web (Satire) - scscsc
https://medium.com/s/silicon-satire/how-to-design-for-the-modern-web-52eaa926bae2
======
SilasX
Ironic that it's posted on Medium, which does most of this stuff.

~~~
devbat8712
I immediately got a giant prompt to sign into medium that greyed out the page
and showed up offscreen...

